# Favorite movie characters.



## Thomaatj (Dec 5, 2009)

Who do you think are the coolest, most epic, funny, awesome, dramatic characters in the history of film?

Post pics when they're not that famous.

Some of mine:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tony Montana

V (v for vendetta)


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 5, 2009)

[/SPOILER]​


----------



## Gabe (Dec 5, 2009)

scareface is always good


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 5, 2009)

Jareth (Labyrinth) and the Phantom (Phantom of the Opera) pek


----------



## Chee (Dec 5, 2009)

Joker. Obviously. 

Hmm...Patrick Bateman, Hannibal Lector, Tyler Durden (all posted above) are my favorites too. 

I also love Wikus. pek


Tony Stark from Iron Man and Bruce Wayne from the Nolanverse.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2009)

Just to mention some new ones.

Alex from A Clockwork Orange.  And of course, Hans Gruber.


----------



## Chee (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh yea, Alex is badass too.


----------



## martryn (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow, you guys like some pretty fucked up people. 

Off the top of my head, Oliver from _Igby Goes Down_ is a favorite.


----------



## Black (Dec 5, 2009)

Frank from The Transporter comes to mind.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 5, 2009)

Many of the above, as well as:


----------



## ez (Dec 5, 2009)

oh and, Iago.


----------



## ethereal (Dec 5, 2009)

Catwoman.



Cosmo Brown.


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 5, 2009)

Another classic one:
George clooney in "From dusk till dawn"


And Tyler Durden indeed!


----------



## ragnara (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Les Mis?rables (Dec 5, 2009)

Han Solo:


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2009)

Col Landa deserves to be mentioned.  He was really good.  I hope he wins Best Supporting this year.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2009)

jay from 40 year old virgin

Tony stark

stifler from american pie


John mcclain from die hard


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Col Landa deserves to be mentioned.  He was really good.  I hope he wins Best Supporting this year.



I was kind of disappointed in him.

Well, not _him,_ but I thought his first scene was by far his best, and nothing else in the film lived up to it. Same with the Bastards themselves.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 5, 2009)

Black said:


> Frank from The Transporter comes to mind.


My favorite to.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 6, 2009)

I pretty much agree with everyone here 

just a random favorite

Chris Pine as Darwin Tremor from smokin aces


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 6, 2009)

Zhuge Liang from Red Cliff is awesome


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Aokiji (Dec 6, 2009)

Alonzo Harris, bitches.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 6, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> Alonzo Harris, bitches.


​


----------



## Clitpuncher (Dec 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2009)

Jennifer Check.


----------



## ethereal (Dec 6, 2009)

Chris Chambers.



Frank.


----------



## Mia (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> Alonzo Harris, bitches.



Am I the only one who found this guy to not be that awesome at all? I mean yea at first he was pretty cool, but once you found out how corrupt he was, and how he got himself in deep shit for basically not knowing when to chill the fuck out.

That, and are you really that awesome when you get your life fucked up in one day by a rookie cop?


----------



## narutowithkunaii (Dec 6, 2009)

Stiffler from American Pie
The Joker from The Dark Knight
Raizo from Ninja Assasin
Austin Powers from... Austin Powers xDD


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 6, 2009)

Ash Housewares from Evil Dead Trilogy


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 6, 2009)

martryn said:


> Wow, you guys like some pretty fucked up people.
> 
> Off the top of my head, Oliver from _Igby Goes Down_ is a favorite.



That's a nice film, although I didn't find it as interesting as the other Kieran Culkin film _Dangerous Lives of Alter Boys_. hmm, I actually need to get that on DVD now that I think about it.

I can never decide these things, so I'll just piggyback on Ryan Phillipe and say Sebastian from _Cruel Intentions_.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 6, 2009)

Allow me to name my favorite character from one of my favorite movies: McMurphy from _One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest_. He's the kind of rough characters I like sometimes. A person who manages to grow throughout the course of a film into someone who does at least try to bring people up with him. And the tragedy of the situation is something else which greatly attracts me.

Aside from that, I'm going with Jack Sparrow, Jules (Pulp Fiction), Leon (The Professional).


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Dec 6, 2009)

1. Travis Bickle from Taxi Driver
2. Frank Booth from Blue Velvet
3. Jake & Elwood Blues from The Blues Brothers


----------



## CERN (Dec 6, 2009)

Ron Burgundy


----------



## Lady Azura (Dec 7, 2009)

Here's a few of my choices. There's more, I just can't remember right now.


*Spoiler*: _Noah_ 









*Spoiler*: _Bender_ 









*Spoiler*: _The Joker_ 









*Spoiler*: _Chris_ 









*Spoiler*: _Ducky_ 









*Spoiler*: _Matilda_ 









*Spoiler*: _Edward_ 









*Spoiler*: _Beetlejuice_ 









*Spoiler*: _John Preston_ 









*Spoiler*: _Queen Elizabeth I_


----------



## Hodor (Dec 7, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Jennifer Check.



Should I find it funny that it was the 29th post that finally featured a woman?

Men own aparently.  Go me.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 7, 2009)

Chee said:


> Joker. Obviously.
> 
> Hmm...Patrick Bateman, Hannibal Lector, Tyler Durden (all posted above) are my favorites too.
> 
> ...



Yes, Wikus is awesome!

Also, I agree with you on the Joker.

Hannibal was also a great movie character.


Yeah that thing was a great character although it scared the shit out of me.

Frodo in Lord of the Rings.

The way Rorschach was in the Watchmen movie was also epic. He was the best thing about that movie. The actor did a great job, really.

I'm probably forgetting some people.


----------



## Sen (Dec 7, 2009)

Snape from Harry Potter, Alan Rickman is epic 

Jack Sparrow with Johnny Depp is just fantastic too


----------



## Migooki (Dec 7, 2009)

Jack Sparrow was faptastic.

Here, I present you - both of my husbands. <33




I also enjoyed:

Clint Eastwood as Walt Kowalski in 
Johnny Depp as Edward in 
Dev Patel as Jamal in 
Terry O'Quinn as John Locke in 
Michael Emerson as Benjamin Linus in


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 8, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah that thing was a great character although it scared the shit out of me.



Haha indeed. It was pretty messed up when that thing was chasing ophelia.




Vin Diesel is awesome (as always) in xXx.

And they tought ice cube could replace him.. Bad choice.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2009)

John Preston
Batman
Patrick Bateman
Alfred Borden
Trevor Reznik

To name a few.


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 8, 2009)

Christian Bale fan.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 14, 2009)

The flamethrower-wielding rat exterminator from Gnaw: Food of the Gods II. He knows what's wrong with the country.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 14, 2009)

Roronoa Zoro in all OP movies


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Dec 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 













And my all time favorite


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Dec 15, 2009)

Donnie Brasco- Johnny Deep


----------



## Taleran (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 15, 2009)

Ahhh i was JUST about to post up a pic of The Butcher, Daniel day lewis in general is incredible.

DAMN YOU TALERAN *shakes fist*


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 15, 2009)

leonidas in 300


----------



## narutorulez (Dec 15, 2009)

These two fellers over here


----------



## Taleran (Dec 16, 2009)

Whoops forgot one


----------



## Fraust (Dec 17, 2009)

However, by far my favorite character from any movie is:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Private Daniel Jackson pek


----------

